# What string gauge do you use?



## SnowBlind

I use 10's But I think ill switch to 11's since I want better sustain.


----------



## SinCron

I use 11's but I might move up to 12's. Higher guages mean better taps.


----------



## Xanadu

i use 9's on all my guitars.evilGuitar:


----------



## hoser

I use a mixed set...d'addario 10-52.


----------



## ne1roc

I'm using 9's but I think its time to move to 10's.


----------



## Accept2

8s rule...............


----------



## Mr. David Severson

Dadarrio EXL115 all the way .011-.049


----------



## david henman

...tens, here.

but...i have noticed that several players i really admire for their agility use nines. they are definitely not missing anything in the tone department. i have been wondering for a couple of years now if i ought to consider making the switch to the lighter gauge.

-dh


----------



## shad

I use 11's right now, but here's a question for you guys. Do you tend to use the same gauge on both electric and acoustic?


----------



## Mr. David Severson

shad said:


> I use 11's right now, but here's a question for you guys. Do you tend to use the same gauge on both electric and acoustic?


I find the 11 guage acoustic strings a bit weak sounding. I've just started to use D'Adarrio EXP 11's .012-.053 on my Larrivee and really like the results.


----------



## Robert1950

Mr. David Severson said:


> Dadarrio EXL115 all the way .011-.049


Ditto on this.


----------



## Tarbender

I use 9's on my Tele's but GHS 10 1/2's on my Lester and 335. Gives me the sounds of 11's but easier on the fingers and bending doesn't take as much effort.


----------



## droptop88

Using 9 1/2's


----------



## el84

I'm using TNT Boomers on all my guitars,I've tried almost every string out there but always come back to the boomers\m/
D.


----------



## Rumble_b

I use 10's on my Les Paul and 9's on my Hammer. Acoustic I play 13's on my 6 string and my new 12 has 11's I think. But I might try 12's on it. 
I voted 10's.


----------



## nonreverb

11's all the way around...


----------



## Newton

11-52 nickel/steel Dean Markley signature with the third unwound for what I do, I down tune standard tuning 1/2 each string for fat tones. My main influences are Joe Bonamassa and Philip Sayce for the moment.


----------



## bagpipe

10 - 46. I've been using Webstrings for the last couple of years and havent noticed any difference between those and the D'Darrios etc which I used before.


----------



## flashPUNK

I use 10's but I like using a heavier low e and a string.. I've got a heavy hand sometimes.


----------



## Ripper

I use 10-52 boomers on my humbucker guitars and 11-52 fender bullets on my strats and other single coils. I've pretty much tried everything and these are the ones that seem to work for me.


----------



## asatattack

I use 10's. Sometimes I like to use 10-52's but usually I go with 10-46's.


----------



## BoogieBoy

I have 4 guitars.
On 2 of them I use Ernie Ball Slinky's 9 - 42 and on the other 2 I use Ernie Ball Hybrid Slinky's 9 - 46.
I like a lighter string gauge so I can manipulate the strings in bends easier.


----------



## Ophidian

Was using 9-42. Just switched to Dean Markley Blue Steel 9-46. I'm very impressed with the strings.


----------



## Chito

Been using D'Addario XL-140 10-52 on all my electric guitars for over 10 years now.


----------



## Coustfan'01

10-52 don't really care about the brand .


----------



## Brian G

I was using 10 -50's on electrics, and 12's on the Martin, but recently acquired a MusicMan Axis SS that came with 9's, and I liked the "slinky" quality so much I changed all electrics over to 9's. Doesn't seem to cost much in the tone department, and better control over pitch with bend (not so accomplished a player here . . .).

I switched the acoustic over to 11's so as not to have as big a discrepancy between the electrics and the acoustics. Working well so far . . .

Brian


----------



## old crow

.011's on most, but like .012's on some Gretsches and Jazzmasters and .013's on short scale, like Jag's...so I voted .011's.


----------



## Stratin2traynor

*re strings*

I use 11's on my Strat, 10's on my Epi Dot 335 and 9's on my Yamaha AES620. For acoustic I use 12's. 

I had been using 10's on the Strat but found they were too easy to bend - did a lot of string bending on my acoustic.


----------



## fireball26er

*8's*

i use dean marklet sutom 8's for my guitar but i think im going to throw some 9's on for the low end for tension when i'm tuned down. None


----------



## sesroh

9s on the strat and tele. 10s on the 335


----------



## jusrelaxin

I have been using d'adario xl 10,s but switched to ernie ball 11's which i feel makes my guitar sound much better and gives me great sustain.evilGuitar:


----------



## gpower

I use EXL-115's(11-49) on my electrics and EJ-12's(13-56) on acoustics.


----------



## [email protected]

what it the differenc? why chang?


----------



## washburned

10s on my Laredo and strat, 12s on my P290 (tuned to D and set a bit high for slide), 09s on my J9, 12s on my J45. 
I find the longer the scale the lighter the strings (maybe because it takes more tension to tune them to pitch?). 
My Gibson J45 really wakes up with 12s; smaller gauges make it lose bottom end.


----------



## TheOz

my vote's in!

i usually use 10's, but sometimes i switch around to 11.
but almost 90% of time it's 10.


----------



## mandocaster

shad said:


> I use 11's right now, but here's a question for you guys. Do you tend to use the same gauge on both electric and acoustic?



Nope....lol


----------



## Geek

There's no string besides Dean Markley Blue Steel for me. I like the medium's with the wound "G".

Sucks I can't buy them retail locally anymore.... hafta go to Ebay.


----------



## Falcatarius

For the past 2 years I used 12's and I just loved the fantastic tone I got with them, thick as clotted cream.

However, I recently had some wrist and forearm issues and switched down to 10's. I can play much faster but I find it's hurt my tone a lot. I think i'm just going to stay at 11's once my wrist issues clear up completely.

Cheers
-Falcatarius


----------



## Mooh

Usually...

D'Addario EXL110 regular light guage (10-46) on electrics, but sometimes the set with the wound third.

D'Addario EJ16 Light (12-53) on acoustic 6 string, but sometimes EFT16 light FlatTops.

D'Addario EJ17 medium (13-56) on another acoustic, but sometimes EFT17 medium FlatTops.

D'Addario EJ18 heavy (14-59) or a custom 16-66 set on acoustic baritone.

D'Addario lights on 12 string acoustic.

D'Addario J73 lights on mandolin.

D'Addario EJ44C extra hard tension on classical.

D'Addario J631 (12-16-24-36) on Irish tenor banjo.

D'Addario EFT15 FlatTops extra light on bouzouki (requires two sets using high E, B, D, A strings).

D'Addario Chromes on both fretted and fretless basses.

But...I also like to experiment so I get sets of Dean Markley Blue Steel, FireWires, SIT, or whatever strikes me at point of purchase.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Robert1950

I answered 11s and have been using them for over a year and half. But I'm, going switch back to 10s. For how long, I don't know. I've started taking lessons and there is some stuff I'm learning that would be better suited to 10s. In short, I love 11s, but I'm not good enough for them yet.


----------



## zdogma

11-49 electric, mainly because they stay in tune a bit better for me, especially with my Gibson.


----------



## violation

Depends on the tuning... 

Standard (Ibanez LP): 9-46 (Dean Markley Blue Steel, nothing beats it). 

Whole step down (Jackson ??): 10-52 (again, Dean Markley Blue Steel).

Drop C (Ibanez RG): 10-60 (Dunlop Zakk Wylde Icon Series right now, switching to Dean Markley's Nick Catanese Shotgun Set now that I found out they make a 60). 

Acoustic I use Dunlop Zakk Wylde Icon Series... 12-54 in standard I believe... haven't touched that axe for awhile. Might be a half step down.

I bought a couple sets of GHS awhile back... snapped 2 first strings and 1 second string within an hour of playing. Worst strings ever IMO.


----------



## Agata0023

I've recently switched to Blue Steel 11's. But I think I'm gonna drop back to the Blue Steel 9's. Because the strings are a lower guage, it doesnt sound right when I whammy up two octaves. And because of the type of music I play I need to have that certain tone and pitch when I use it.


----------



## stratovani

Snake Oil Brand Original Nickel, 9-42 on my Strat. A bit pricey, but they have a nice warm tone perfect for blues. D'Addarios XL 9-42 on my LP Junior. Really maker her rock out!


----------



## guitguy31

I actually use different gauges on the high strings- and the same gauges on both my Les Paul and Strat (in standard tuning)

For the low E, A, and D strings, I use what you'd find in an 11-49 set.

Anyway, for the high E, B and G strings, I was using 9s for a long time. Then I switched to 11s and found them too tough to play, and went back to 9s.

After a while, I was finding the 9s to be a bit too much like elastic bands, so I first went up to 10s. It took me a while to get used to the extra string tension, but eventually I did (for the most part).

When I was experimenting with string gauges, I was also trying to get a handle on the technique of bend vibrato. To me, I needed the bent string to "fight" me a bit- but not too much. 

With the 10s on the high strings, I felt that the B was just right, but the G still felt a little too loose and the high E was a bit too tight (I always felt like I was giving myself tendinitis by bending that high E, as well).

So... I put on a G string from an .011 set (an .018) and then a high E from a .009 set. 

Once I did this, the guitar just felt perfect. There was just the right amount of "fight" in string bending without straining my wrists, and it didn't feel like rubber bands, either. 

I also use a higher action to keep the string from getting under my fingers. 

So, yeah, my string gauges are like.. 9/10/11 I suppose.


----------



## Budda

10-52 all the way. i want 12-54's if im gonna go down to drop C or B, however i only have 1 elec guitar at the moment.


----------



## lamf

10 s on electric 12s on acoustic


----------



## gpower

EXL-115's (11-49), on all my electrics and Martin MEC 12's on my Martin D-16.


----------



## NewGuitarGuru

guitguy31 said:


> I actually use different gauges on the high strings- and the same gauges on both my Les Paul and Strat (in standard tuning)
> 
> For the low E, A, and D strings, I use what you'd find in an 11-49 set.
> 
> Anyway, for the high E, B and G strings, I was using 9s for a long time. Then I switched to 11s and found them too tough to play, and went back to 9s.
> 
> After a while, I was finding the 9s to be a bit too much like elastic bands, so I first went up to 10s. It took me a while to get used to the extra string tension, but eventually I did (for the most part).
> 
> When I was experimenting with string gauges, I was also trying to get a handle on the technique of bend vibrato. To me, I needed the bent string to "fight" me a bit- but not too much.
> 
> With the 10s on the high strings, I felt that the B was just right, but the G still felt a little too loose and the high E was a bit too tight (I always felt like I was giving myself tendinitis by bending that high E, as well).
> 
> So... I put on a G string from an .011 set (an .018) and then a high E from a .009 set.
> 
> Once I did this, the guitar just felt perfect. There was just the right amount of "fight" in string bending without straining my wrists, and it didn't feel like rubber bands, either.
> 
> I also use a higher action to keep the string from getting under my fingers.
> 
> So, yeah, my string gauges are like.. 9/10/11 I suppose.


I actually found this quite interesting. I put that I use 10's which I do, but I think I will switch to 11's for a bit to see if it can improve on my tone.


----------



## djem

Standard 10's on most guitars. Some I have the light top/heavy bottom.

Stick with Ernie Balls. I've read some good stuff about these Snake Oil Strings that have a pure nickle wrap. Anyone know where and if you can get them here in Canada?


----------



## famouspogs

I use Ernie Ball super slinkys, I might try a higer gauge however.


----------



## noobcake

10s on electric, 11s on acoustic, I know I'm a wuss, but I have weak fingers


----------



## I_cant_play

I used to use 11s all the time but I recently switched to 10s. I have no problem bending 11 gauge strings I could probably go much higher. I find the main advantage of lighter strings is that legato runs require much less effort. Having said that, if I had different guitars I would have a higher gauge on say a strat intended for blues or jazz and a lower on an LP intended for say...Guns and Roses covers.

I also took Flamenco guitar lessons for a while. I had to learn to do fingerpicking runs with rest strokes and obviously there was no string bending involved. Because of this, I use the highest gauge I can find for my classical guitar.


----------



## NB-SK

I got 10-52s on my Les Paul (Curt Mangan), and 9-42s on my Strat (Gallistrings). I've got a box of each, so it looks like I'll be using these for a little while.


----------



## GuitaristZ

Ive recently been using a gauge called "light heavy" I forget what company...but the top 3 strings (e,b,g) are normal for a set of 10's while the bottom 3 strings (d,a,e) are heavier than normal. Nice for doing sweeeeet thick power chords while leaving the higher strings still playable for solos etc.


----------



## offkey_

I use Dean Markley light top heavy bottom 10 to 52's.


----------



## tri99er

I use custom 10's, 10-52


----------



## I_cant_play

> Ive recently been using a gauge called "light heavy" I forget what company...but the top 3 strings (e,b,g) are normal for a set of 10's while the bottom 3 strings (d,a,e) are heavier than normal. Nice for doing sweeeeet thick power chords while leaving the higher strings still playable for solos etc.


are you referring the zakk wylde boomers set maybe? I just restringed my guitar with these and I do not like it at all. On paper this sounded perfect: thin treble strings for easy bending and legato and thicker bass for a fatter sound but the problem is the bass strings are so thick that I could barely pull the low e through the hole in the tuner. All the bass strings are a LOT thicker than even the 11 gauge set I used to use. It's very hard to bend the D string and to even fret the low e on the first fret. This may work quite well for lower tunings. I always play in standard though.. Anyway, for anyone considering these, if you want to play guitar with your top three strings and bass guitar with the bottom 3, these strings are for you!!


----------



## a Pack of Wolves

i've been using 10's since switching from lower tunings (b to b) a few years back

i had been playing in low tuning for sometime 
and bought a cheap acoustic 
and rediscovered standard tuning (sometime i use drop d)

i have the guitar setup so the action is abit higher than normal on the bass strings so handling the dropped E string is no problem


-------------------------------------------------------------------
...after reading some rant on the zack amp website (the canadian guy)
i'm starting to wonder if anyone if using the right kind of string being the tensions aren't even across each string

is there any truth to this guys opinions that playing normal big brand string suck because they aren't tension corrected 
(not sure if the term is what he uses) ?

of course he sells tension corrected strings
------------------------------------------------------------------

i've only ever used store bought big brand strings so i wouldn't know


i usually prefer dadarrio nickel strings w/ unwound 3rd (hold there tone over a long period) and find ernie ball's deaden very fast
i'd strongly consider using canadian ones if i could find a brand that i dig


----------



## david henman

....i'm strictly a 10-46 player, although i sometimes wish i had gotten used to lighter strings. i suspect you can do a lot more with them.

on my non-trem guitars i like to use the light-top/heavy-bottom 10-52 sets.

-dh


----------



## Evilmusician

I find with my tele 10's sound better ,with my strats/floyd guitars i like mixed 9,10 's nothing higher too hard for bends :rockon2:cheers!


----------



## aC2rs

I used 9s on all my electrics since 1976 but changed to 10s last February.

On my Martin I use 12s or 13s can't decide which I prefer.


----------



## Roidster

8's all the way,been using them for years


----------



## fraser

ive been using ghs nickel rockers 11-50 for maybe 15 years. lot of stores dont carry them tho, so in a pinch i get the boomers.
daddario phosphour bronze 12-52 for acoustic
daddario 80/20 13-56 for dobro


----------



## CobaltBlue72

I voted 9's, but I use Hybrid Slinky (earnie ball) which i believe are the 3 thinner strings from the standard 9 set, and the 3 wound strings are the size of the ones in a 10's set.


----------



## zontar

I use 9's on my electrics-(9, 11,16,24,32,42)
Sometimes I replace the 9's with 10's. I've tried 8's--but didn't like them--too thin. I've tried other gauges--but the ones I listed above are the ones that work best for my playing.

I use larger ones on my 12 string--I'm still experimenting with that--but currently I have 10/10, 14/14,23/10,30/14,38/18,47/27. They're lighter than my last set--but they sound great. (Adamas Phosphor Bronze)


----------



## Dude5152

I recently switched to Ernie Ball Hybrid Slinkys (9-46) and they are great, they hold low tunings nicely without turning into spaghetti


----------



## faracaster

I use 10-52's on everything except dedicated slide guitars. Then I use as heavy a string as I can buy.


----------



## rockgarden

david henman said:


> ....i'm strictly a 10-46 player, although i sometimes wish i had gotten used to lighter strings. i suspect you can do a lot more with them.


Nah ... I've used 9-42 for the past 20+ years, until last year (in fact, probably a year and a half ago) when I received a set of 10s as a subscription bonus for a magazine. I tried them in my primary guitar and loved the difference in tone so much that I've now switched all my guitars to 10s (10-46).

The tone difference is remarkable (9s *sound* "thin" in comparison) and the difference in playing isn't anywhere near as noticeable, unless you spend a lot of time doing minor-third bends. (and yes, I consider the possibility that the difference in brand from my previously main brand matters, so I switched brands as well ...)

I think the 10s may sustain longer too, but I haven't actually tried to measure that. I don't think you're missing much by not playing with thinner strings.


----------



## bluesbird

i use 9's at home, but i would want to switch to 10's live !!


----------



## Warren

Depends on the guitar, I usually look for a set that has a consistent increase in gauge from string to string, and has the tension I'm used to playing so string gauges are specific to the guitar. 

My Bluesbird likes 48 - 11, Archtop 67 - 14, Strat 46 - 10 etc.....


----------



## Beatles

Been using 10's for a long time....but thinking about switching to 9's


----------



## Gene Machine

*i voted 10*

but i actually use a hybrid 9-46 set. if not available, i'll use 10.

g.


----------



## Rydock

I use 10 boomers and 11 boomers for my lower tuned guitars. Love GHS boomers


----------



## cheesey

I use 10-46 guage on my les paul and 11-52 on my strat. Meatier strings just feel and sound better imho!


----------



## JSX/6505

D'adarrio 11-49
DR Tite Fit 11-50


----------



## Guiary

I use 11-70, tuned half step down...


----------



## mhammer

One of the things I've wondered about is whether heavy strings tuned down are MORE susceptible to the potential damping effects of strong polepieces, LESS susceptible, or no different. In principle, strong magnetic tug from pickups placed close to the strings can damp the vibration of the string and reduce sustain. Theoretically, the thicker the string the more mass is moving, and the less impact the polepiece should have. At the same time, the looser the string, the more the polepiece should be able to exert its tug on the string. Obviously the outcome would depend upon the counterbalancing effects of polepiece strength, extent of downtuning (half-step isn't THAT much), height of pickups, and thickness of strings. If one tuned a set of 9-42's a half-step down, and raised the pickups, I could see where sustain might be jeopardized, so my question is really one of whether there are any effects in your context that you may have noticed, or whether there is simply no impact of the type I'm concerned about?


----------



## pattste

I use Snake Oil Brand Vintage 10's on my ES-335 semi-hollow body and D'Addario Chromes flatwounds 11's on my Emperor Regent hollowbody.


----------



## Archer

9-46 om 25.5 scale guitars and 10-46 on 24.75 scale guitars


----------



## cbrown0019

my strat - .12's
jackson - .09's but i haven't touched that in almost a year 
everything else is .11's tho


----------



## Agata0023

What string gauge would you guys recommend for open G tuning?


----------



## Mooh

For open G (DGDGBD) I prefer medium guages for strings one, five, and six (ie, the ones that are tuned down from standard), lights for the others. Or a full medium guage set if I don't want to mix and match strings. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## 4x12

Ive been using D'addarios 10-46's for the last 5 years but just recently went back to 9-46's. 

I just read somewhere, and this surprised me, that Billy Gibbons uses 8's even on downtuned albums like Rhytmeen.


----------



## Archer

A mag I was reading recently had a list of KK Downings rig....he uses 8-38 guage strings tuned down.


----------



## zontar

Archer said:


> A mag I was reading recently had a list of KK Downings rig....he uses 8-38 guage strings tuned down.


I use 9's, but 8's feel way too small.

I wish somebody would put out a set of 10-44's.
I can find 10-38 and 10-46 and above. But 38 is too small for the low E--and I don't really like the 46's. So I use--as I noted earlier, 9-42. Fender used to have a set that was 10-40--and I used those for awhile, but the low E still flet too small. 

ANd does anybody else find it odd that guitarists can & do quibble over 1 or 2/1000th's of an inch?


----------



## SinCron

Right now I use 9, 11, 16, 24w, 32w, 42w, 70w but I might move to 10, 13, 17, 42, 52, 70.


----------



## Wheeman

zontar said:


> ANd does anybody else find it odd that guitarists can & do quibble over 1 or 2/1000th's of an inch?


Try talking to a sax or clarinet player about reed sizes. Or a brass player over mouthpieces. Or a computer gamer about mice. Or a drummer over drumstick sizes.

I can go on, but we can *all* be equally anal over the smallest of things. For me, string size doesn't matter. I just want the string to play and sound good.

:smile:


----------



## zontar

Wheeman said:


> For me, string size doesn't matter.
> 
> :smile:


Usually that would be said by those with small strings.:smile:


----------



## rhh7

Just bought my first guitar in years, and I am having it set up with GHS Boomer 10's.


----------



## devnulljp

Used to be 11s and 12s, but I don't get to play as much any more so can't handle those gauges -- 10s it is now.


----------



## 2Three

I've used 11's for years. Love 'em!


----------



## Falcatarius

Anyone use flatwounds on here? As a jazz player, they seem mighty tempting but I've never bothered to give them a try.

I really like my strings to give me the sensation of 'fighting back' and it seems like they might be a bit too smooth. (which i suppose is the general idea )

Cheers!
-Tom


----------



## Tarl

Has anyone tried Snake Oil Brand of strings?.Some folks call them SOS. I hear lotsa good things about them but apparently the delivery time is very slow.

http://www.sobstrings.net/


----------



## Chito

Falcatarius said:


> Anyone use flatwounds on here? As a jazz player, they seem mighty tempting but I've never bothered to give them a try.
> 
> I really like my strings to give me the sensation of 'fighting back' and it seems like they might be a bit too smooth. (which i suppose is the general idea )
> 
> Cheers!
> -Tom


I just changed into D'Addario Chromes 11-50 on my Ibanez Artstar. Great for getting those jazz tones and incredibly smooth on the fingers. I can easily get used to it.


----------



## Mooh

As I mentioned earlier, while I generally have used the same string brands/guages for years, I do test other brands periodically.

Last week I restrung my little mahogany/spruce Joshua House steel string acoustic, which I use as an instructional axe, with Ernie Ball Slinky 80/20 Bronze Acoustic Medium Light Guage Coated Titanium Technology Strings (how's that for a title?). After a week of fairly heavy use, they still sound nearly as bright as the first hour, stay in tune reasonably well (though I've wondered about their stretch once or twice, being maybe more than my usual D'Addario EJ16s), and I'm certain they are louder than the EJ16s too. They otherwise sound great and feel like many other coated strings. The plain strings are a concern for me as my experience is they go first in coated sets. I don't often use coated strings except for some festivals and in extreme humidity. A slightly brash tone so far but that seems to be mellowing slightly and seems also to be mostly on strings 3 and 4. Acknowledging that this may be as much about the guitar as the strings, I will shortly restring a Beneteau with them and see whether the larger body likes them.

Downside? Almost $20 per set. They'd better last 3 times as long as I'm used to, at 3 times the cost.

Packaged in a sealed envelope similar to D'Addarios, their shelf life should be great. I recently have opened both John Pearse and DR strings for customers only to find considerable corrosion.

Fwiw.

Peace Mooh.

P.S. (Edit) See my update dated July 8


----------



## SinCron

I WOULD vote 9's as that's what is on my guitar however since it's a 7 string so it's kinda iffy there. However, I did enjoy 11's on my 6 string when tuning to C and drop B .


----------



## zontar

Falcatarius said:


> Anyone use flatwounds on here? As a jazz player, they seem mighty tempting but I've never bothered to give them a try.
> 
> I really like my strings to give me the sensation of 'fighting back' and it seems like they might be a bit too smooth. (which i suppose is the general idea )
> 
> Cheers!
> -Tom


I tried archtops with flatwounds before--and it is an interesting sound in a way--but I don't know that I could leave them on for long. They just feel wrong.

But hey--if you want to try them out--go for it.


----------



## Stratocaster

I use 10's.


----------



## guitarman2

shad said:


> I use 11's right now, but here's a question for you guys. Do you tend to use the same gauge on both electric and acoustic?


10s on my electric and 13s on my acoustic. I used to use lights on the acoustic but back when I had my HD28 I found that it sounded way better with mediums. So I just stayed with them


----------



## Canadian Charlie

I use 9's on all my guitars but switched to 10's on my Lado flying V. I'm still trying to get used to them


----------



## rhh7

I tried 10's because of this forum, but went back to 9's.


----------



## autorpm

I Tried 12' S But Made My Axe Seem Like A Damn Bass !!!!!!


----------



## keeperofthegood

>___> I use 12's

Then, I use my digital tuner, and tune the low to the bass D then tune as I would otherwise from there >_>


----------



## gnlman

Ernie Ball Slinky 10's or D'darrio if I don't have time to break em in before a job. Any lighter and I find I'm out of tune playing medium or jumbo frets.


----------



## jfk911

i use d'addrio 10-52 xl light top/heavy bottom. Love them tried switching a couple times to see what else i liked but these are the winners


----------



## 4345567

__________


----------



## caaustin02

Do you change gauges for tone or for feel. Which is more important to everybody?
When I started on guitar I liked the 1.0mm dunlop picks, and on 9's they didn't feel right, so I moved to tens after a couple of weeks. After a couple of months I tried 11's and picking them felt the best. That was before I picked up the concept of bending strings. It has been about 14 years, and I haven't really thought about string gauge until now.

On electric: 11 - 50 GHS burnished Ni
On accoustic: 13's not too picky about brand.

Does anybody know where you can get Snake Oil Brand strings in Southern Ontario?? (Sorry if this question has already been asked and answered)


----------



## moonlington

.10 -.52's


----------



## Mooh

Review Update...

The Ernie Ball Slinky Acoustic Coated Titanium Technology strings I mentioned on June 1 did not last or impress very long. They started to sound a bit dead after a week, and the wound strings were quite dead in two weeks. Surprisingly, the plain strings lasted better but on one guitar the second string lost its ability to stay intonated (uneven stretch?) above the fifth fret after two weeks. This may have been caused by the wide variety of non-standard tunings I used in this period (CFCFCF etc) and the tuning back and forth (not uncommon for me and many other potential customers of the brand). Neither guitar got my heaviest average play but both were played a lot. Just for the sake of observation, I left one strung for a month and that one even got quiet.

To be fair, the first week of life was great for these strings, but that's not enough for coated strings, even for use in the extreme humidity I was living in then...and that's my reason for trying them.

The guitars used were a Josh House small body mahogany/spruce, and a larger Marc Beneteau rosewood/spruce...both are superb sounding guitars with D'Addario EJ16s. 

I traded my remaining two sets for another brand for someone else to try.

Naturally, your milage may vary.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## zontar

moonlington said:


> .10 -.52's


This is what I will be using on my Ibanez AF95 archtop.
But I'm sticking with 9-42 for the other electrics.
(I posted a more thorough rundown earlier.)


----------



## JMann

*11's...*

on all my git's for the longest time, including a rg570 I used to have. But now, since receiving a PRS with 9''s and a Gibson with 10's, I have decided to use all 3 guages (I still use 11's on my Reactor), although I am not too sure about the 9's on the PRS. I might have to bump it up to 10's.:smile:

Thanx,
Jim


----------



## nitehawk55

Used to use 11's , 10-52's but now I find the 10-46 to my liking . Always used D'Addario :smile:


----------



## gpower

I recently tried a set of GHS TNT Boomers (10-52) and really like the tone. I'm having my PRS Santana switched from 9's to the Boomers too. Other than that I pretty much use EXL115s on everything else.


----------



## Rwinder

D'Addario 10's on my electrics 

and 

Martin 12's on my acoustic.


----------



## Jimi D

I use DR Tite-Fit .0095 to .044 set - really great strings... :banana: the half-gauge isn't covered in the poll though...


----------



## screamingdaisy

I play Les Pauls, and I've gone all the way from 8 to 13.... mostly bouncing around in the 9, 10, and 11 range.

I'm currently using 10 to 46. I recently tried 11 to 50s again just for the fun of it. I cut them off after two days and reverted back to 10s. I think the thicker strings sound thick, but kinda dead. They don't have that lively 'zing' of the slightly thinner strings.

9s on the other hand I find a little too thin, particularily on the heavy strings. I think skinny top/heavy bottom hybrid (9-46) sets are a good compromise if you want 10 gauge tone on chords, yet 9 gauge bendability on single notes.


----------



## Andy

10-52s are the deal, in my opinion. They add a bit of chunk which my SG needs, but still bend great.

I can't imagine playing with the 9s that come stock on most guitars, especially on a shorter scale length.


----------



## Lincoln

I just tried a set of GHS Boomers in 10.5 to 50. Special for LP's according to the packaging. I like em. You get an extra little bit of presence out of the first string. :smile:


----------



## Guest

Gibson nickel 11 - 52's used 'em for years. I thought they discontinued them, but they just changed the name


----------



## ssdeluxe

I use all kinds of guages, generallly I find, a particular gtr just "likes" a certain guage and that gtr just lights up with the right guage, which creates the proper tension and tone for that gtr, I have found if I use too large a string, it sometimes stifles the instrument or chokes it, with the exception of archtops, for me , they tend to like the bigger string 12's and up.

having said all that

10's on f scale (accept for one tele, which loves 9's for some reason)
and 11's on gibby's

and I've tried almost all the strings avail. and keep coming back to d'addario's. (gonna try the fender 250's and maybe the ghs burnished nickels: anybody have an opinion on those ????)


----------



## Esoterik

I just threw a custom set of 13-60 onto my Explorer.

The guitar is tuned to C standard. Previously I was using 10-52's, which were really floppy (24.75" scale!) and sounded bad and were easily pulled out of tune. I went up to a set of 11-52 which were marginally better. Finally decided to go up to 13's (after consulting a string tension calculator) and found the approximate right gauge for each string for C standard.

The result is a set that goes, high to low: 13-17-24w-36-46-60

Man that 60 is meaty! The tension is awesome though. Approximately the same tension as 10's in standard tuning (a little higher on the lower strings) which helps to reduce the fret buzz I was getting from the floppy strings I was using before.


The low string (Low C - the 0.060) is really hard to wind though - seems like the tuning machine is binding when it gets up to pitch. I really have to turn the peg HARD to get it to move... which scares me a little bit. There isn't a significant amount more tension on it than in standard tuning though... it's not like I'm tuning that 0.060 string up to standard E pitch... /shrug

The other tuners seem fine. Thoughts?


----------



## ennsgr

I use 12-52 on my acoustics, the newer dean markely elixer rip-off ones.

Currently running 13-56 on my Les Paul (Tuning it to C), toying with the idea of grabbing a 7 string set, tossing the high E, and tuning the whole thing down to B or A!


----------



## ennsgr

Esoterik said:


> The low string (Low C - the 0.060) is really hard to wind though - seems like the tuning machine is binding when it gets up to pitch. I really have to turn the peg HARD to get it to move... which scares me a little bit. There isn't a significant amount more tension on it than in standard tuning though... it's not like I'm tuning that 0.060 string up to standard E pitch... /shrug
> 
> The other tuners seem fine. Thoughts?


For C I only run a .056 and have no problem with overly difficult tuners. Maybe try dropping down just a wee bit? It might back a bit of a difference.


----------



## monty

I always use 9's on my electrics.
It just feels right to me.


----------



## Esoterik

ennsgr said:


> For C I only run a .056 and have no problem with overly difficult tuners. Maybe try dropping down just a wee bit? It might back a bit of a difference.


I might do this. It's tight, but not super tight - I may have exaggerated a little bit. But still, once it's up to pitch, I'm thinking, "yeah, that's pretty tight".

I can't find a damn shop in Calgary that has a 0.056 string though. Or a set of 13-56. Closest I've found is the Dunlop Wylde set that I butchered up to make my custom set. Overall, I like the strings, and the tension but I find they are already starting to discolor (usually takes about a week for this to happen for me on D'addarios).


----------



## ennsgr

I've tried the Zakk Wylde strings as well and hated them. They just didn't sound like I wanted them to, and I found the wore out pretty quickly.

I use Dean Markely Nicklesteel DT's... I got my last set from L&M here in Waterloo I think. You could also try looking for Dean Markely Nickelesteel regular 7-string sets, and toss out the high E. That'd give you roughly the same set as the DT's. 

Hope that helps, as an aside I've had the Dean Markely's on for 3 months now and they're about ready for a change, but haven't broke or loss too much tonal quality.


----------



## Esoterik

ennsgr said:


> I've tried the Zakk Wylde strings as well and hated them. They just didn't sound like I wanted them to, and I found the wore out pretty quickly.
> 
> I use Dean Markely Nicklesteel DT's... I got my last set from L&M here in Waterloo I think. You could also try looking for Dean Markely Nickelesteel regular 7-string sets, and toss out the high E. That'd give you roughly the same set as the DT's.
> 
> Hope that helps, as an aside I've had the Dean Markely's on for 3 months now and they're about ready for a change, but haven't broke or loss too much tonal quality.


I guess I'll have to make a trip to L&M too then. None of the other major stores have anything heavier than 11's, or 7-string sets either.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Ususally 11's. Every once in a while I go to a 10 and realize I like the tone of the 11's better, and the feel. I was looking for a set of Nickle Rockers, which, for some reason are hard to find, and bought a set of Bullets for the first time in years and was pleasantly suprised. They are for my Squire Pro-Tone Strat.


----------



## mrmatt1972

I just switched back from 11s to 10s on my electrics. Like the 10s better for slide. I have gone as thick as 12s but that was during my SRV phase, and I was tuned down a 1/2 step.

For the stats geeks in the crowd: Look the poll gave us a perfect normal curve!

Matt


----------



## Phatchrisrules

10's. I use "Mullet Strings" they sound like a resonator guitar, nice and bassy.


----------



## hollowbody

I use 11s (EB Power Slinky) on my Strat and love them on it, 10s on my other Dot and CV Tele (EB Pure Nickel) and 10-52s on my SG (EB Skinny Top Heavy Bottom).

I voted for 10s, even though I feel the 11s on my Strat give me the best tone. I might even bump my Tele up to 11s, but I haven't decided yet.


----------



## mrmatt1972

hollowbody said:


> I use 11s (EB Power Slinky) on my Strat and love them on it, 10s on my other Dot and CV Tele (EB Pure Nickel) and 10-52s on my SG (EB Skinny Top Heavy Bottom).
> 
> I voted for 10s, even though I feel the 11s on my Strat give me the best tone. I might even bump my Tele up to 11s, but I haven't decided yet.


Properly set up a tele with 11s is as close to perfect as guitars get!


----------



## hollowbody

mrmatt1972 said:


> Properly set up a tele with 11s is as close to perfect as guitars get!


Yeah, I spent a lot of time with my Tele last night, and I just find the .010s on a 25.5" scale guitar a little flimsy. I wanted lighter strings for some typical Tele bendy twang, but it just doesn't feel right to me.


----------



## lbrown1

9's here....I like the tone of 10's but have a lot of difficulty bending to the right note with 10's


----------



## DavidM

Tens with a 16 3rd


----------



## Axe_34

shad said:


> I use 11's right now, but here's a question for you guys. Do you tend to use the same gauge on both electric and acoustic?


Yep. 11s on both.


----------



## EchoWD40

hey guys, i had a general question. Can anyone recommend a good set of strings to go with my electric that are more "loose" ? I play ernie ball heavy bottom skinny top, and they are really tight on the guitar. i have a fixed bridge guitar as well. 
Let me know!


----------



## sambonee

I find that 9's I tend to overbend! I played pro fulltime in Spain from '96 to '01 and I always used 11's. 

I've been away from regular playing since then until about 6mo ago and got 11's out of habit. Sound great but took some getting used to! I still. Have 10's on another guitar and I'm still in debate whether or not to stay with 10's. 




Brian G said:


> I was using 10 -50's on electrics, and 12's on the Martin, but recently acquired a MusicMan Axis SS that came with 9's, and I liked the "slinky" quality so much I changed all electrics over to 9's. Doesn't seem to cost much in the tone department, and better control over pitch with bend (not so accomplished a player here . . .).
> 
> I switched the acoustic over to 11's so as not to have as big a discrepancy between the electrics and the acoustics. Working well so far . . .
> 
> Brian


----------



## Corrode

10's on my Tele, 11's on my Strat, 13's on my acoustic.

The fatter the strings, the fatter the tone IMO.


----------



## keefsdad

9-46. 9-32 feels too light on the bottom for me. I do a lot of bending, and I can still get a solid sound on the wound strings. Love 'em.


----------



## fishin' musician

Depends on the guitar...10's on my tele-style guitar (it's actually a '74 maple neck Ovation Viper) and 11's on my Les Paul Special. I like a heavier set on my shorter scale length guitars.


----------



## Salokin

I use 11-52 on my telecaster and I love it and
10-46 on my statocaster. I' m thinking about changing to
10-52 on the Strat.

I like the 10-46 for My Gibson SG.


----------



## krall

D'Addario 10's for me..


----------



## Samsquantch

I was a D'Addario 9-42 player for the longest time, but after changing to 10-46 Elixir Nanowebs, I never looked back.


----------



## raptordigit

If any one out there is male and getting older every day, your hearing changes quite dramatically over a couple of decades....unfortunately not for the better. What sounds like 'brighter' notes, etc. might be more a function of your ears than better performance from the strings.

Guitarists will go 'wow, these sound great I'm using them from now on'. They might sound better because your deteriorating hearing better picks up the frequencies of the sounds of that particular make, size etc, of string than your old strings.

This phenomenon is better known by classical music performers from pianists to virtuoso violinists, etc. as they age Their own interpretation of their playing needs to be tempered by that of the conductor and fellow orchestra members. 

If you have any recording of yourself playing guitar a decade ago, the music often sounds a bit flat or unpolished. That's because you don't pick up the subtelties of higher notes, etc, like you once did. The recording might sound great to someone a lot younger.

Bottom line. Strings are sometimes not 'better' as much as better suited to you hearing. Usually a non-issue unless you're playing for an audience.


----------



## zontar

So what does it say that I've been using the same strings for electric & classical all along?

Just wondering--although I'm sure I hear them a bit different.

The only changes I've made in recent years has been for the new types of guitars I've bought.


----------



## raptordigit

zontar said:


> So what does it say that I've been suing the same strings for electric & classical all along?
> 
> Just wondering--although I'm sure I hear them a bit different.
> 
> The only changes I've made in recent years has been for the new types of guitars I've bought.


I'd guess the changes are so gradual that you don't notice 'until' you try a new size or brand of strings.

Another area this can be an issue is if you are a music teacher or give lessons. I'm in my early 50's and sometimes have teens taking a few lessons or nephews and a niece wanting to be shown something. Their guitar set up and strings might be quite ok for their hearing but sound a bit flat to me. I can really tell the difference in hearing capability when tuning a guitar. My 18 year old niece can hear the subtle differences in a whole range of high notes that go unnoticed by me....in one of my ears and out the other.

Anyways. Strings can make a big difference in technique and sound but our changing hearing interpreting those sounds is sometimes forgotten in the equation.


----------



## zontar

Well I did notice a difference with the latest bass strings I have--but then I'm used to nickel strings and I tried stainless steel ones as that was all I could find for short scale basses--although I've since found some nickel ones. 

But the steel ones are supposed to be brighter than nickel.


----------



## Samsquantch

raptordigit said:


> If any one out there is male and getting older every day, your hearing changes quite dramatically over a couple of decades....unfortunately not for the better. What sounds like 'brighter' notes, etc. might be more a function of your ears than better performance from the strings.
> 
> Guitarists will go 'wow, these sound great I'm using them from now on'. They might sound better because your deteriorating hearing better picks up the frequencies of the sounds of that particular make, size etc, of string than your old strings.
> 
> This phenomenon is better known by classical music performers from pianists to virtuoso violinists, etc. as they age Their own interpretation of their playing needs to be tempered by that of the conductor and fellow orchestra members.
> 
> If you have any recording of yourself playing guitar a decade ago, the music often sounds a bit flat or unpolished. That's because you don't pick up the subtelties of higher notes, etc, like you once did. The recording might sound great to someone a lot younger.
> 
> Bottom line. Strings are sometimes not 'better' as much as better suited to you hearing. Usually a non-issue unless you're playing for an audience.


Maybe this is true for some, but not all...


----------



## zontar

raptordigit said:


> If any one out there is male and getting older every day, your hearing changes quite dramatically over a couple of decades....unfortunately not for the better. What sounds like 'brighter' notes, etc. might be more a function of your ears than better performance from the strings.


I wonder if this is also related, in part any way-not the whole reason, to why some guitarists switch to Strats or Teles as they get into middle age and beyond.


----------



## JimiGuy7

D`addario EXL-140 (10-52), nice sustain, easy bends and playability is amazing on the G-high E and the bottom end on the top three strings is just amazing, plus they are great for multiple tunings.:wave:


----------



## Hammy

I use 9's on my Strat and 10's on my Washburn, but to be honest i hardly notice the difference at all!


----------



## prsrick

I use 8 on my 62 Strat, 10 on my PRS, and 11 on my 355


----------



## dolphinstreet

10 - 46 on my Suhr Classic, 09 - 42 on my Tele.


----------



## Merlin

D'Addario Heavy PB on my 5th Avenue. Gotta have a 14-59 set to really drive the top.


----------



## pdks

The great Goldilocks middle: 10's on electric and 12's or 13's on acoustic.


----------



## Bluez_Snooze

i've always used 9's.
i just recently tried elixers electric strings and there my new favorite.
second ones being ernie ball super slinky's.


----------



## antipole

I use 10's but I think I would like to go to 11's. I think 12's are beyond me though I am planning to try that out at one point after a 11.


----------



## Skeezix

Been using 11-49's for a while but probably gonna try 10.5-48's. On the acoustic I use light's.


----------



## StevieMac

I'll occcasionally switch between D'Addario EXL110Ws (10-46) and EXL115Ws (11-49). I don't _really_ notice much difference between them but I like the wound 3rd on both.


----------



## cheezyridr

i'm using 10's right now, but the sound isn't fat enough. tomorrow i'm switching to a nickel plated, flat wound clothes line, same guage all the way across. :rockon2:


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Anyone know who carries GHS Nickel Rockers 11-58 (SRV set) in SW Ontario? Closest big city is London.


----------



## filmosound

DR Pure Blues 10-46


----------



## Shiny_Beast

I've got two guitars right now, a 63 RI strat with 11s and a scalloped parts strat with 9s. 

I played heavy strings for a long time with vintage style strats, blues rock type stuff. I like the gritty tone you get and they're great at jams where you want to turn the volume way down at times.

The 9s on my other guitar are also great, nice tight pearcing tone. This is more of a hard rock sounding guitar. I'm putting together a back loaded single pickup superstrat and it's going to have 9s as well.

There seems to be some thinking that heavier strings have more tone, I think thats bs. I'm pretty sure Halen 1 was recorded with 9s. That's some of the most crystal clear killer tone ever recorded.


----------



## foghorn99

*D'Addario...is there any other string???*

My PRS and MIJ hollow-body (335-esq/ish) are both setup and equipped with 11-49 D'Addario XL's. Model EXL115 to be precise. IMHO, best string manufacturer in the business.

They work best for me in the 24.75"-25" scale length range...plus these two guitars ring like a freakin' harp with them.


----------



## EGBDF

I use flatwound 13s on my Jazzmaster... kkjuw


----------



## tallhouserecordingco

D'addario 11s for electric
Elixir 13s for acoustic
yeah!


----------



## Guest

Most guitars on the rack sport nines. I've tried 10's and to say I've heard an improvement, well. My nines sound great, I can make them do whatever and they're easy to bend.


----------



## snacker

10s on fenders
11s (and top wrapped) on gibsons
12s on acoustics

elixir nanoweb all around


----------



## Hammer Mark

I use 10s on my electrics, but 13s on my acoustic.


----------



## BoldAsLove

10s on electric... so dar the dadarios work really well, and 13s on acoustic


----------



## Joebob

10's on electric, 12's on acoustic.
Sometimes 11's when i feel blues-rock !!!


----------



## Samsquantch

10's on electric.


----------



## blingdogg

I like 10s on 24.75 "Gibson" scale neck guitars. And 9s on 25.5" "Fender" scale guitars.


----------



## zjq426

Was using .10 now .9


----------



## jjpinpin

I recently started using a hybrid set on both my strat and ESP, I use 9-46, I really like nines because they're really easy to bend and I find the tone on the lower strings are much better now that they are bit thicker, better for blues and such


----------



## Wired

I'm a loser...

11-50 on my LP (Gibson VR)
11-50 on my Tele (Gibson VR)
12-52 on my Firejet/ES-335 (Elixer)



But, if I'm in a rush for strings and can't wait for the 12 gauge Elixer... I usually will get my Elixer 11-49 on my 335 or Firejet if I need to...

Stupid having to special order my strings

FYI: I tune 1/2 step down, and play primarily rhythm. I like big meaty tones, and don't do a whole lot of bending... hence the big strings. The 12"s also help keep the bigsby on the Firejet in tune and keep the 335 rockin hard


----------



## guitarsmark

I use 9-46 Ernie Ball Hybrid Slinky's on my LP and put a set of those on my new tele, and hate the feel, it will be getting a set of EB 10's


----------



## tojoe

I have spent alot of time on this Rd...sometime in the last 10yrs I put together a custom guage via single strings ..11.14.19.30.40.50..this was god on all my gtrs fen/gib & semi..big bold and demanding sound..couldn't play anything lighter with out sounding pitchy..but in the midst of my usual gas I came across an LP w/10-46 that totaly made sense. The conclusion one comes to is every gtr has it's sweet spot regarding tweaking. I am now for sanity and $'s running all gtrs non trem w/bridges 10-46, everything else 10.5-48, to my ear with heavier strings and HB pu's the sweet side goes missing, still if i'm bashing to Garage, I have to go up to the 10.5's, application....


----------



## stoptail

I prefer 11s for tone and feel on most of my guitars , but Ive got 13-58s on my Fernandes strat just to try to get that Stevie tone . Btw it rings like an acoustic with those big cables on it .


----------



## The Usual

I use 10s but am considering moving to 9s on long scale guitars. I am beginning to beleive that ligther is actually better for tone, assuming you have good wood.


----------



## warse22

Gotta love .10s. A happy compromise.


----------



## copperhead

10's :rockon2:


----------



## Salokin

I' m using light top/heavy bottom on my Gibson SG! (10's-52's).

On the Strat it' s the regular 10's-46's. It' s cool to have differents gauge of 
string on each guitar you have. 

I also use 11's-52's on my telecaster!


----------



## keefsdad

9-46, Hybrid Slinkys 
To me. it's a great compromise and feels balanced.


----------



## Overt1

depends on tuning but if it's standard, then 10s


----------



## seanmj

DR Pure blues 11-50's.

Sean Meredith-Jones
http://www.seanmeredithjones.com


----------



## jmb2

Generally, 10s - either EBMM or GHS - but have 9s on one and 11s on another .... may go to 10s on everything in the future.


----------



## eric_b

Low -> High:
.036 .030 .024 .022w .018 .015, C6 tuning, lap steel. 

I used Hybrid Slinkys for many years, but after playing lap steel for a while I find the .09's a bit thin and lacking in tone, so now I use .11's on all my armpit guitars.


----------



## Were We Brave?

10-52's on my Tele, tune a half-step down.

I have a really hard time playing anything lighter, maybe because I down-pick a lot and I'm quite heavy handed.


----------



## Blueskidd96

Love my Elxir .011-.049 Nanowebs.


----------



## Esoterik

Little update: got my string gauges figured out.

LTD FX400 (natural finished explorer): 13-59 (CFA#D#GC)
LTD SC-607B: 10-59 (BEADGBE)

All D'addario. Actually I use the EXL 110-7 regular 7 string set on both guitars, I just leave out the .10 for the 6 string and use the rest.


----------



## PEImatrix

10's on my Strat
11's on my LP
Lights on my Larrivee
Normal tension on my classical

I used to use 10-52 on my Strat, but I found I needed a snappier sound for some of the stuff I was playing.

Heavier isn't alsways better IMO.

SRV didn't always play 12's and 13's. On the In Step album he was actually playing a much lighter string.


----------



## Xanadu

It depends on the guitar, I've got 12s strung on the Love Rock, 10s on the RG and 9s on the tele


----------



## kellythebastard

*12/13-56*

I use this gauge on everything I play acoustic or electric. standard tuning


----------



## Gee-ter Guy

Im just about to get new strings, i had some pretty heavy gauge flats on my tele that sound rank now  and i dont know what to get now :s


----------



## rhh7

When I joined this forum, I could only play 9's, now they feel like rubber bands! I am really enjoying 10's now.


----------



## Phlegethon

currently using nine gauges for both my six and my seven. considering bumping the gauge up on the seven to tens as I also have to get a setup done on it but undecided on that part.

haven't had a problem with nines, I just have a concept I'd like to try out with the seven that would require heavier strings. I think it would be interesting to setup the seven as a jazz guitar that can be equally at home playing heavy metal (six string is the opposite, it's a metal guitar that could do jazz just as well) . . would also be a nice opposite to my six


----------



## zontar

rhh7 said:


> When I joined this forum, I could only play 9's, now they feel like rubber bands! I am really enjoying 10's now.


Flat and stretchy?


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong

I use 9's on most guitars as I definetly like the tone, sustain, and articualtion from them... however if I'm tunig down to C or C# I use 10's on a 25.5 scale and in most cases on a 24.75 scale but I use 11 on one guitar tuned to dropped C# with a 24.75 scale... it just sounds better on that guitar.


----------



## IBANEZ/MILLER

Depends on the guitar. On my acoustics I've gone as deep as .056(John Pearse) and as light as .048(S.I.T.) If a lighter string is preferred it's finding WHICH light string makes the guitar sing. I've used combinations of strings, say Marquis lights and Dean Markleys on the same guitar. What ever brings out the best per string, per guitar.


----------



## bazgrol0413

I'm a gauge 9 user. awesome tone and sustain I telll you.


----------



## lbrown1

I've flipped back and forth between 9's and 10's.........and now I think for me......9's are best......I can just get more out of them...10's are just a hair too thick for me - especially up in the 1st or 2nd fret area...9's seem just right..and I don't find much of a diff in sustain or tone....so.....in the immortal words of BB King as once told to Billy Gibbons..."get some lighter strings man....why you workin so hard!"


----------



## grumpyoldman

On 24.75" scale I use 10s.
On 25.5" scale I use 11s.
On acoustics I use 12s.


----------



## -mbro-

I use 9- 42's though Im often ridicule for it. I used to use 8- 38's but they can be hard to find


----------



## Guest

-mbro- said:


> I use 9- 42's though Im often ridicule for it. I used to use 8- 38's but they can be hard to find


Why are you ridiculed for that? Extra light strings are used by lots of people.


----------



## -mbro-

Many people argue that the lighter the string the less tone you will have. Tell that to Allan Holdsworth who uses 8's

[YOUTUBE]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Asjr_4rwIEY&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Asjr_4rwIEY&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## zontar

-mbro- said:


> I use 9- 42's though Im often ridicule for it. I used to use 8- 38's but they can be hard to find


I tried 8's, but they didn't work for me.

I use 9's on my Iceman and Mustang, and used to use them on my Les Paul.
(I use 10-46 as I sometimes use it for slide.)

I've had people look at me like my head was spinning becasue I use 9's.


----------



## Guest

-mbro- said:


> Many people argue that the lighter the string the less tone you will have. Tell that to Allan Holdsworth who uses 8's


People are sheep. Play what feels good to you, don't worry so much about what others say.


----------



## david henman

...during the past year i switched to 9-46, but kept popping the 9s after only a week or two of playing, so i'm going back to 10-46 and, perhaps on a few of my guitars, 10-52.


----------



## Cort Strummer

I use 10-52 but I have the spring claw is on an angle to keep my floyd in tune so I may switch to 11-52, I might want to go heavier. My G&L has the vintage tuners with the hole down the center of the post and 52 is a pretty tight fit now, so I dont think I should go heavier.


----------



## monson

Acoustic: Martin SP lights 10's

Eletric: D'dario 11's
fat slinkeys 12's


----------



## riff

Electric 12-56 (unwound third) , 13-58's (unwound third)...Acoustics a mix since I use a pile of freaky tunings...


----------



## Jocko

I use 10's on my Gibson clones, 9's on my Strat clones and 8's on my 12 string. Thinking of trying 11's on my Aria TA-50 (335 clone) next string change. Had a loan of a guitar with 11's and liked the feel.


----------



## Moosehead

GhS boomers all the way!
11's on my gibson V, 
11's or 12's on my PRS. 
I got the PRS with 13's and the tone was nice and thick but you really gotta muscle**** those puppies. The twelve's need a good strong hand to bend them also.

Martin sp bronze sound amazing on my yamaha acoustic. 12's all the time, thin strings do not belong on acoustics.


----------



## Morkolo

I use 10's but have been thinking about moving up to something heavier just to see if I like the tone more.


----------



## pi39

I was using 11's for a while but came back to 10's. I might try 11's again though. Much thicker sound I find.


----------



## El Kabong

shad said:


> I use 11's right now, but here's a question for you guys. Do you tend to use the same gauge on both electric and acoustic?


10s on electric - GHS
burnished nickels, 12s on acoustic- liking Elixir nanowebs at the moment.


----------



## keefsdad

I use 9-46 on my strat, good for bending on the top 3, and meaty on the bottom. Love "em


----------



## Harvester1199

dunlop 11-50 here


----------



## s2ledesma

I use Ernie Ball Power Slinkys on my Tele, and Regular Slinkys on my Epiphone SG (Y)


----------



## bobh

Long and McQuade regular 10-46
Made by D'addario


----------



## captainbrew

I use DR Pure Blues 10-46 on all my electrics but I'm considering trying some 9-46 on my 25.5 scale guitars.


----------



## blam

for those using 11s, did you find them to be significantly harder to play vs the 10s?

are they closer to a 10 ga or an acoustic 12 ga?

i have no problem bending 10s and i'd like a little more tension so i considered 11s but have no idea what the tension will be like.


----------



## TWRC

When I first started playing, I was a 10's user just because the shop told me they were "regular / standard" gauge. Shortly after that, I switched to 12's because I had read that Dick Dale played heavy strings (way heavier than 12's anyways) and I was in a few surf instrumental bands. As I got older, my style had changed and I've been using 11's for at least 10 years now and I love them (especially on my Jazzmaster). I find that they're the most versatile for me and the intonation is decent enough because I'm the kind of player that really likes to dig into the fretboard.

For acoustics, I'm a 12's (light) kinda guy. I haven't really experimented with different gauges because the 12's feel like the perfect gauge for strumming and fingerstyle.


----------



## blam

I threw some 11s on my lester to try out. I'm actually really digging them.

i don't find they're must different than 10s in tension, but they're definitely a bit beefier.

I am a bit of a hard strummer and these help a bit with my low E buzzing like a mofo.


----------



## sulphur

I use GHS Boomers 10-46 on most of my electrics.
I still use 9s on my PRS.

11s and 12s on the acoustic guitars.


----------



## Samsquantch

10-46's on Strats. 11-49's on Les Pauls.


----------



## srvgravesdime

.011's really make you work for your phrasing. Love it.


----------



## georgemg

I like 10 to 46's for my electrics (a Fender Strat and Tele) and 12 to 54's for my acoustics.


----------



## snacker

11s on my 24.75" guitars
10s on my 25.50" guitars


----------



## blam

Just went back to 10s from 11s. I think I'll stick with 10s.


----------



## Twanger

...


----------



## Shark

I voted for 10s when I first saw this poll, a while back, but lately I've been getting into the 11-46 gauge. I like the snappy funkiness from the bass strings and the bigger, meatier sound from the high strings.


----------



## Guest

My knuckles hurt. 9's.


----------



## captainbrew

snacker said:


> 11s on my 24.75" guitars
> 10s on my 25.50" guitars


Same here. 
10-46 on Fenders. 
11-48 on Gibson.


----------



## b-nads

11 - 52 on my Tele.
12 - 56 on my acoustic.


----------



## ElectricMojo

I use DR Pure Blues 11-50 on all of my electrics.


----------



## Reese

I have been using Dean Markley Custom 11's for years (and years). I do have 12's on my Tele as I have always felt that single coils sound so much thicker with heavier strings.


----------



## geezer

I use 9s ....I would switch to heavier but I've tried , and couldn't play some lead licks that I'm used to playing . I also bend the strings alot , and I like that I can even use my pinky without the help of other fingers .


----------



## RipperSB

9s on the Strat, 10s on the LP and 12s on the acoustic.


----------



## marcos

For over 25 years have used D'adario XL's 010.-046


----------



## bobb

D'Addario EXL110 - .010 -.046 on the electrics
D'Addario ECG24 - .011 - .050 flatwounds on the jazzbox
D'Addario EJ17 - .013 - .056 on the acoustic


----------



## gibsonguitarguy

10s because I tend to tire when I'm bending witH heavier gauges


----------



## Woof

I use 10s on both electric 6 string and acoustic 12 string. I use 12s on acoustic 6 string.
maybe I should just go 11s across the board


----------



## bchaffin72

Currently, 10 gauge Cobalts.


----------



## Mooh

Mooh said:


> Usually...
> 
> D'Addario EXL110 regular light guage (10-46) on electrics, but sometimes the set with the wound third.
> 
> D'Addario EJ16 Light (12-53) on acoustic 6 string, but sometimes EFT16 light FlatTops.
> 
> D'Addario EJ17 medium (13-56) on another acoustic, but sometimes EFT17 medium FlatTops.
> 
> D'Addario EJ18 heavy (14-59) or a custom 16-66 set on acoustic baritone.
> 
> D'Addario lights on 12 string acoustic.
> 
> D'Addario J73 lights on mandolin.
> 
> D'Addario EJ44C extra hard tension on classical.
> 
> D'Addario J631 (12-16-24-36) on Irish tenor banjo.
> 
> D'Addario EFT15 FlatTops extra light on bouzouki (requires two sets using high E, B, D, A strings).
> 
> D'Addario Chromes on both fretted and fretless basses.
> 
> But...I also like to experiment so I get sets of Dean Markley Blue Steel, FireWires, SIT, or whatever strikes me at point of purchase.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


Not much has changed over the years, except I sometimes use the D'Addario coated strings for extremely humid conditions for summer folk festivals, and the summer beater guitar that goes to the beach. The ukuleles and violin gets D'Addarios too. Sounds boring, all this single brand stuff. If some other string company would make me as happy...

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## bluzfish

Another D'Addario man! I've been using them almost exclusively since the 70s - Half Rounds 55 - 105 for bass and EJ21 12 - 52 for my electrics (I like a solid snap on my pick). For accoustics, I experiment a bit, but Dean Markleys always serve as my standard.


----------



## hollowbody

I'm exclusively on 10s now. Ernie Ball Rock N Roll Slinkys. I used to use 11s on my Fenders, but not any more. My Open G Tele still has 11s on it, but the other 2 Teles and the 2 Strats both have 10s along with my LPs.


----------



## Chito

Since my last post in here, I still am using D'Addario EXL140 10-52 Light Tops/Heavy Bottom strings on all my solid bodies but have switched all my hollowbodies with Thomastik Infeld Jazz Swing Series Flat Wound Light 11-47.


----------



## Waterloo

9s to 42s on the Tele, mediums on the D28


----------



## bluesguitar1972

9's on my Fenders, 10's on my Gibsons


----------



## Robert J.M.

I'm using GHS T-GBXL 009 strings for both my guitars, and I'm using GHS A240 Ultra Light 009 strings for both my mandolins.
For playing I'm using Dunlop .073 and Dunlop .60 picks. It varies, depends on what kind of music I'm playing.
Keep on rockin', Robert

http://rdenronden.magix.net/public/


----------



## Waterloo

Just moved up from 9s to 10s on my Tele and with an even lower setup than before. Loving the tone change (richer; not surprising). The only issue I'll be working with is the lower action; it's plenty low and on when bending on the fly it's easier for my fingers to slide off/over the string I'm bending if I don't catch enough of it.


----------



## loudtubeamps




----------



## buzzy

I've mostly used 9's on electrics. Recently, I've been trying out Ernie Ball _Skinny top, Heavy bottom_ strings (10-52) and I'm liking them so far. The bass strings are reminiscent of an acoustic guitar while the treble strings are thin enough for comfortable bending.

Over the years, I've tried several different gauges on my acoustic. At the moment, it has extra light strings - D'Addario EJ15 (10-47).


----------



## Ti-Ron

I did a switch recently went for 10's to 11's and I really like that.
Fell better to me, more solid I guess.
Took my a week to get used to them but now it's natural!


----------



## allanr

9-42s on my Tele and Strat. 10-46 on my Duo Sonic.


----------



## dcole

I use standard strings on most my guitars. 10-46 I believe. I used to use light top heavy bottoms when I played punk and metal more often. Those sounded so wicked. Nice and chunky in the low end.


----------



## southpaw pete

On acoustic I play D'add 12-53 (EJ16)
On electric I play D'add 11-49 with a wound 3rd

I had played primarilly acoustic for so many years (usually playing 12-56 during most of those years) that when I started really playing electric I needed some strings with substance, thus the wound 3rd. I don't really do a lot of crazy bends and such anyways.


----------



## allanr

I'm waiting on a custom set of D'addarios.

9.5. - 44


----------



## Robert1950

I still have 10s on my strat and riviera, and now have 13 flats on my Ibanez.


----------

